# Whos going to the Arnold?



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 28, 2012)

Anyone from the forum going and interested in meeting me or Aaron? We will be running around all weekend promoting IRONMAGLABS and just doing our thing. Looking forward to meeting people!


----------



## bigmanjws (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll be there on Thursday, can't fucking wait!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 28, 2012)

I will be there.

What you trying to get started PJ?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll be there... and I think I got the hook up with a press pass.  Hell yeah!!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll be there Friday- Sun. Where you guys going to be during the Expo?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 28, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I'll be there... and I think I got the hook up with a press pass.  Hell yeah!!



Hell yes. Jealous. 
I wish they had a bench competition at this event. I would definitely compete. But, it is too close now in any case.


----------



## gixxermaniak (Feb 28, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Hell yes. Jealous.
> I wish they had a bench competition at this event. I would definitely compete. But, it is too close now in any case.



You bech whore


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 28, 2012)

gixxermaniak said:


> You bech whore



True. It is my favored lift (yes I do everything else). It ain't trickin' if you got it bro. haha
Another year I hope to be doing Amateur bodybuilding.. we will see.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll be there all weekend!! Will be looking for you guys I know I'll run into my boy hypo! Going to the amateur prejudging this year for the first time, crazy talent in those lineups!


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 28, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Hell yes. Jealous.
> I wish they had a bench competition at this event. I would definitely compete. But, it is too close now in any case.



They do in the Animal cage bro! Everyday of the expo I think.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 28, 2012)

d-lats said:


> they do in the animal cage bro! Everyday of the expo i think.



what!?!?


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 28, 2012)

Go to there page on fb they have schedule bro.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 28, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Go to there page on fb they have schedule bro.



But bro I can't compete in that. I don't bench 700lbs yet haha.
Maybe next year!
Nick Winters Benching 700lbs for 2 reps in the Animal Cage at the Arnold Classic Expo 2009 - YouTube


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 28, 2012)

Arnold Classic 2011 - Animal vs Gaspari Team cz.2 - YouTube

I would EAT HIM ALIVE


----------



## gixxermaniak (Feb 28, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> True. It is my favored lift (yes I do everything else). It ain't trickin' if you got it bro. haha
> Another year I hope to be doing Amateur bodybuilding.. we will see.



Keep it up bro your doing a damn good job.


----------



## ethic1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Wish I could make it   damn you work!


----------



## Wrekem (Feb 28, 2012)

be there friday...woot!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 28, 2012)

Well.. the press pass fell through for me, but I'll be there all day Saturday.


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 28, 2012)

Shucks this is something I need to make an effort to be at one of these years...


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 28, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Shucks this is something I need to make an effort to be at one of these years...


 

I'll pick you up.. I'm leavig around 7 am.


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 28, 2012)

Road trip baby!  Ha ha!


----------



## gamma (Feb 28, 2012)

Hell yeah !!! I am gonna be there on Friday!!!!


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 29, 2012)

I am shooting at one of the gyms with Big Dan Newmire for Flex Mag on Saturday at 11 if anyone wants to pop over...Will let you know what gym soon, I'm not positive yet


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 29, 2012)

All I got to say is that we should have got a team Iron Mag for the Animal Cage. lol, I could have outbenched team Gaspari (in my weight class) and I am damn sure there are people here with vicious squats and deadlifts. 
Bah I just wanna compete I guess.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 29, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> I am shooting at one of the gyms with Big Dan Newmire for Flex Mag on Saturday at 11 if anyone wants to pop over...Will let you know what gym soon, I'm not positive yet


 
Hell yeah.. that's bad ass PJ.. keep us posted for sure.


----------



## swollen (Feb 29, 2012)

Sooo wish I could be there with u guys!
It's an 8hr. Drive from the house, not too far, but the wife is sick n  I'll be stuck here watchin' the webcast :-( inbetween play'n doctor, lol
I expect to see alot of pics, bros!


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm taking a 16 hr flight to get there lol!! I will not be stopped! Well with time changes and layovers


----------



## Powermaster (Feb 29, 2012)

I'll be missing it this year. First time in many years. Hope to make next years though.


----------



## sofargone561 (Feb 29, 2012)

i wanna go =(


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 29, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> But bro I can't compete in that. I don't bench 700lbs yet haha.
> Maybe next year!
> Nick Winters Benching 700lbs for 2 reps in the Animal Cage at the Arnold Classic Expo 2009 - YouTube


 

I work with Nick Winters best friend.Nick lives in the same town as me.He pased away around 3 years ago.


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 29, 2012)

Ill be there this year also.I cant wait for it to be back.


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 29, 2012)

Yup, I'll be there Thur - Monday. We usually get a crowd goin' every night at the Hyatt lounge (right next to the convention center). Feel free to stop by!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 29, 2012)

ebfitness said:


> Yup, I'll be there Thur - Monday. We usually get a crowd goin' every night at the Hyatt lounge (right next to the convention center). Feel free to stop by!



Stayed at the Hyatt last year. I don't think we left other than to train and eat some sushi...It was dumping rain the whole time. Hope we get some decent weather this year


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 29, 2012)

is there like a sign up sheet to get in the animal cage?
i did some googling and found nothing.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 29, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> But bro I can't compete in that. I don't bench 700lbs yet haha.
> Maybe next year!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Curt James (Feb 29, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> I would EAT HIM ALIVE


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm serious lol 
I will be competing in no time


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 29, 2012)

On the plane to columbus in one hr!!!


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Mar 1, 2012)

11am saturday I will be training at the downtown metro fit for Flex Mag come say whats up and train!!


----------



## gamma (Mar 2, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Stayed at the Hyatt last year. I don't think we left other than to train and eat some sushi...It was dumping rain the whole time. Hope we get some decent weather this year



Bro its nice Today in Columbus  area , clear sky, and cool !!!!


----------



## Wrekem (Mar 3, 2012)

i didnt you on friday pj...i wanted a shirt and meet and greet


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 3, 2012)

Had some family issues pop up.. guess who's not at the Arnold.


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 6, 2012)

ebfitness said:


> Yup, I'll be there Thur - Monday. We usually get a crowd goin' every night at the Hyatt lounge (right next to the convention center). Feel free to stop by!


Told ya, haha!


----------



## GetBig25 (Mar 6, 2012)

fuckin loved the show!! branch deserved his win


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm just wondering if "Arnold" Ever goes to the "Arnold" because if he does, I will be there next year. Da Man In action. Wonder if he will bring a gun and a leather jacket. Terminator? No Too Soon?


----------



## BigMikeCO (Mar 17, 2012)

Sounds like those that went had a great time.  It's already in my plan for next year to go so hopefully will get to meet some of you guys there.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 18, 2012)

heard it was amazing. Saw lots of pics! Felt like I was almost there


----------

